# My Dwarf Mine Video



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

Here's a little video I created using my Dwarf Mine Diorama I created for Warhammer games. I also painted up all my dwarf miner figures for the video. 

I don't have any pics of the diorama, but it was built using Hydrocal, Woodland Scenics rock moulds, and Liquid Water. The cave entrance was made using a plastic moutain from an old model train set and the track is HO scale Code 80 that was somewhat sunbaked and brittle. The size is 2' x 2'.

I've used this diorama for model train publicity shots to put in my Hobby Store flyer. 

Enjoy!






P.S. One day I'm going to build the inside of this mine!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Funny! Good job with this. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Job Trevor :thumbsup:
I gathered everyone around to watch this!
Mcdee


----------

